# A question I have



## Tracii (Dec 17, 2009)

Have any of you been approached by Closer magazine?
I was this evening.
Its a UK based women's magazine sort of like a people magazine.
Hollywood type news,fashion etc.
Just curious.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 17, 2009)

Admins you can delete this I posted in the wrong place sorry.


----------

